# Greetings from nowhere Indiana



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and give a little background info on myslelf.  

To start off with, I'm an Ikkyu in Shiho Karano JuJitsu, and have dabbled in other arts such as Muay Thai, Shorin-Ryu, Kali, and TKD.  Actually testing for my Shodan in a couple of months.  I'm sure that'll be a painful day.

I also spend 6 years in the Army in Light Infantry and Airborne units.  If i wouldn't have been a idiot and got myself medically retired, I'd still be in.  But then I probably wouldn't be doing the jujitsu.

Hope to learn a lot here and maybe make some friends,

JeffJ


----------



## MJS (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jeff!! Enjoy your stay and ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.
Sean


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 16, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Gemini (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Henderson (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome, Jeff!  I'm an airborne vet as well.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone who's said hi and to anyone else who does.

Hey Henderson, hoohah on being airborne, and btw, love your signature.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2006)

Those of us in Terre Haute resent your attempt to claim the title of Nowehere, Indiana from us!

But, welcome anyway!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome Jeff, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome Jeff, Happy Posting and there are alot of great people and info. available to you, and I'm sure you have alot of info. to share.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome Jeff. I grew up not far from you in Nowhere, IL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT from Ohio...


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the board! artyon:


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Hope you like it here!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome
kk


----------



## still learning (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Nowhere and enjoy all things everywhere in this forms...Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

*Greetings*


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm late, but welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome - the more, the merrier!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to have you with us.  Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome, jeffj!  :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Those of us in Terre Haute resent your attempt to claim the title of Nowehere, Indiana from us!
> 
> But, welcome anyway!


Hey wait a minute Terre Haute isn't Nowwheresville thats Parke County.  Turkey Run High School Alum here.  I love to see that people from my home state are around here.


----------

